# Gearing up for camping



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like it could be a good time. Good luck


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Must be some big luggage! Have to say I love camping with my horses but I sleep in the neck of my trailer.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I dislike those bags because it puts to much weight on the horses loins. At 6'1" Your are a pretty good sized guy. I'm 6'2" So I assume you are about the same weight as me. Be careful putting enough gear for a 2 day trip behind your saddles cantle.

I'm a believer in taking a pack horse. My saddle bags are for lunch, a drink or two, gloves, first aid kit, rain gear etc. My pack horse carries tents, sleeping bag, cooking gear.

My kids may carry some gear on their saddle. But they weigh a whole lot less than I weigh.

Remember you need to keep the weight your horse has to carry to 20-25% of his body weight. If you are an avg 6'1" guy, You will be 180-200lbs, add boots, ******, coats, saddle and gear you will hit 250-260 pretty fast. For an 1100lb horse that is 23% of his body weight.

good luck and have fun camping


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, Painted, you do make some good points. But, as I said, we have no pack horse nor a trailer that would carry one. And, honestly, I'm not all that interested in messing with a pack animal at this point, regardless.

That being said, yes, it is possible to overload a horse. Not easy with a big horse, but possible. Mr. Big weighs in at about 1350. At 25% percent of body weight there's more weight capacity than there is volume capacity in the luggage. And I've read from several different packers that 30% is the upper limit--if the bulk of the weight is a rider. A pack horse can't take as much because it's 100% "dead" weight. Either way, it'd be hard for me to exceed the weight limit unless I'm packing rocks. ;-)

But, your points are still well taken. It IS important not to overload the horse--either with total weight or weight distribution.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I readily admit, I have no idea how big your horses are till your last post, and I'm only guessing a your weight. You will just have to watch how your horse performs. As you mention there is a difference in live vs dead weight. And there is a difference in where the weight rides on the horse.

I admit, I sometimes overload my horses. When I have to get a elk or moose off the mountain, and the choice is over load or make a second trip, and sometimes when it dark or a bad storm is blowing in, I sometimes put more weight on than I should. But we give the pack horses as much rest as they require and get the weight off as quick as possible.

Other consideration are what type of terrain you are riding and how bouncy your horse is. Mountainous terrain like I ride takes a lot of energy out of even the fittest horses. Even lighter cantle and saddle bags can bruise and make backs sore when horses hard trot . If you maintain a walk on flat ground may be whole lot easier with a cantle pack, that my doing a fast trot to cover ground in the mountains.

There are always exceptions. And only the person on the scene can really evaluate what's appropriate. I've let my daughters pack gear in cantle bags. But they are a whole lot lighter than I am. But in general for men like myself, I don't recommend that type of pack system.

Regardless of how you do it. I hope you get out and enjoy it.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Horse camping is great and so are the majority of the people. But I sleep in an LQ now--sleeping bags, then horse trailer, now LQ. I get to go even when a little nippy at the coast or mountains.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Painted Horse said:


> Regardless of how you do it. I hope you get out and enjoy it.


And the people said "AMEN!"

'Cause in the end, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got my first tase of horse camping this summer and oh man! I can't wait to get back out there again when the weather is nicer! Hope you have a great time, and take lots of pictures to make us all jealous


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes the planning is just as fun as the trip itself!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Ain't that the truth, Trails! I can spend hours and hours making plans and organizing gear and planning meals and etc. And then it all goes out the window and we just go have fun! 

Which, of course, is the whole point!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I've done both kinds of packing--on the horse and with one or two pack horses. But I have the animals and the trailer space to do it.

My input--plan for it and then DO IT!! Experience is the best teacher and you will learn a lot the first time out. Don't let that scare you. Be as safe as you can. Realize that after the trip there will be some things that you wonder why you took that and other things that you wish you would have taken. It's all good and all fun unless what you forgot was your raincoat and it pours!

I prefer using a pack horse because then I don't have to load up my riding horse.

Don West of Have Saddle, Will Travel has a one-horse packing system. He wrote an interesting book with that title. He rides Peruvian Pasos in the mountains of Colorado. His book would be a good resource while you are waiting for better weather. Also, Karen Bragg in Oregon has done a lot of on-your-horse packing in the Three Sisters Wilderness here in Oregon. You might could contact her through Oregon Equestrian Trails. She used to be the president. She had a lot of good ideas.

From your posts, you're on the right track. Now if the weather would cooperate you could really see how it goes! How about "packing up" on one of your day rides, just to see how everything attaches and travels? You could pretend you are in the big wide wilderness.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the resource suggestions, Trails. I figure we'll load up for a practice camp day ride in the spring. Maybe for a ride down by Lewiston where there's no snow before that. Right now I'm mostly concentrating on getting out and getting more and more comfortable on Mr. Big. And working him hard enough to get him in shape for some serious rides next year. 

On the other hand, doing a full pack out day trip DOES sound like fun! And what better way to dream about The Real Thing!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

When it comes to plaining I fail at it. I just go out there and have fun which as said before is the whole point!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, nobody was home so I decided to load Shandy up for a camping trip. First time I'd put all the luggage on him. All I was missing was an air mattress (or ground pad), extra clothes, and food. And I had an extra camp stove loaded just 'cause I store it in my saddlebag. Plenty of room except for the airmattress. Might have to do some re-arranging to get it to fit. Of course, it'd help if I had the right kind (small). 

Everything loaded fine and he didn't seem to mind, too much. I had to modify my mounting/dismounting to get my leg over the luggage, but that's no big deal. The modification makes the whole evolution a bit easier, anyway, so I'll continue to do it the new way even when not needed.

We only rode for maybe 20 minutes--just enough to make sure everything was OK. The ground is really soft and the road is really rocky so I didn't want to push him at all. 

Now, all we need is decent weather and we're ready to rock and roll!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

For an air mattress, have you heard of or tried the ThermRest self-inflating pads? That's what I use when I pack in. If I'm only on the one horse, the rolled up pad and my tent rest (are tied) on the top of the big cantle pack. They ride great, but, like you said, mounting and dismounting present a new issue!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I've used the ThermaRest pads. They ARE great! If I actually end up going camping alone (fairly likely, actually) with just the one horse I may get a camping hammock that takes up a lot less space than a tent in the luggage. Then I shouldn't have any issues with having enough room for everything. Instead of a ThermaRest with the hammock I'll probably get a 1/8 or 1/4 inch closed cell foam pad. From what I've heard they work better with a hammock than a ThermaRest.

Alas, it's the middle of winter. More or less. Right now this is all the Stuff of Dreams. Sigh. Sniff. ;-)


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If you need more of that TrailMaz stuff, make sure to compare prices with Outfitter Pack Station. Custom Pack Supplies at Outfitter's Pack Station

Not to try and convert you, But just to keep the conversation moving along.

I do have extra horses that need the exercise and work. So I always take a pack horse. It's part of the fun for me. Its how all my young horses get started. I pony them along with empty saddles as 2 year olds, throw a saddle pannier over the saddle and put a chain saw or salt blocks in the pannier as a 3 year old and then ask them to carry a real load as 4 year olds. 

We often just turn the pack horses loose and let them follow in the middle of the pack.









My daughter ponying a pack horse


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll check out Outfitters Pack Station. Thanks!

We have an almost 3 year old filly that I was thinking last night might be a good candidate for a pack horse. She's likely to be a bit too wild, but she's strong and athletic and every time we saddle up she wants to go along. The Mrs is about ready to start her (won't actually ride her until she's four). I think I'll ask about trying to pony her a few times and see how it goes.

Of course, neither of us has ever led a pack animal. That, by itself, could get interesting!

We also have a 24 year old little Arab that might work as a pack animal--but with the same caveat that we've never done such a thing and neither has he. 

And then there's the issue of a bigger trailer. Sigh. But I have been looking into that one. There's some inexpensive, older, four or five horse trailers out there that could be rebuilt into fine units. One step at a time!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't worry too much about teaching them to lead. It's comes pretty easy to horses. Usually the biggest problem I have is the horse I'm riding getting used to a lead rope getting under his tail or slapping his flanks. But with a little practice they learn to deal with it.

Also some horses get a little excited about having the pack horse right on their butt. They may want to kick. So I have to teach them to be tolerate of the second animal being nose to tail.

My best advice it to use a long lead rope and just hold it in your hand. If the pack horse, refuses to cross something or pulls back, You can let out some slack or even just drop the lead. I find my horses being herd animals stay close even if I drop the lead, So it's easy to go back and pick up the dropped lead. But never tie the lead to your saddle where it won't pull free.

I think its great experience for young horse to follow along on the trail. With no weight on them, They are not stressed. But they learn to deal with stirrups flapping, lead ropes flopping against them. They also learn to cross creeks, logs rocks and other trail obsticles. If they do this as a 3 yo, Then as a 4 yo when you start to ride them, These things are old hat and they just need to learn to deal with balancing a riders weight, and the various cues the rider is giving. Just keep them to shorter rides. 10 miles is plenty for a 3 yo. Wild Mustangs often cover 15-20 miles a day for water, The young stock follows the herd across somre pretty wild terrain. That's how they learn to traverse rough country in the wild.

Good luck.


----------



## Izz (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been reading your thread and share your joy and fun in the wintertime, planning for the spring trip(s). I was looking at your picture of your packed horse and you comment that all extra you needed was extra clothes and food. You'll need a fuel bottle for your stove. Sewing kit and spare clips for when (and not if) the plastic clips attaching your saddlebags breaks. Or spare “rope” or leather”reins” for the same need. Are the saddlebags waterproof? If only water repellent, you'll have to pack up everything in plastic bags or what do you name it in English, pack bags? You'll need fishing gear for the trouts you are planning to catch. First aid kit for you and the horse(s). Toiletries. 

How are you planning to camp the horses at night? In a portable corral? It takes up quite a lot space on the horseback too and adds weight. Highline? Picket? Are your horses used to be hobbled? Picketed? Are they shod or will you use boots or let them be barefoot? If they are shod you'll need an extra front and back shoe and tools to put on shoes. Or a spare boot. 
My point is that it all adds and takes up a lot of space and it isn't easy to fit everything onto the horse even if you plan all the meals to be instant and don't even bring a single bread! 
I do absolutely not mean to dis encourage you, go out there, camp and have great fun, you will learn from experience and it is fun to go camping with the horses. One just has to rethink and plan a little different than when you are going backpacking. Lightweight and multipurpose things to bring is the clue to go horse camping with one horse.

Have you made a pack list? 

Horse camping is great fun either with good company or by yourself. I too do all the dreaming during the wintertime and go to the mountains with my horses in the summer. The snow doesn't leave the mountains here before mid June. But I am never happier at any time in my life than when I go for a trip with the horses.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Izz, thanks for all the good comments! Yes, I know I need to take some rather special equipment/supplies because I'm going on horseback. I might have to skimp a bit on the human creature comforts to get it all loaded without looking like a circus--but it'll fit. Mostly it'll be a matter of creative packing!

I'm figuring on picketing the horse for foraging and highlining at night. Picket line can become part of the highline. 

We're unshod and will probably wear boots--but I'll still need a spare boot, just in case.

Most of the other stuff is cross over gear between back packing and horse camping, except perhaps a few specialty first aid items for the horse (the Mrs. will have to help me with that). 

With any luck we'll have an early spring and get out in April!


----------



## Izz (Dec 14, 2010)

Just for fun I tried to translate my pack list to English. Perhaps you can compare it to your own. This one works fine for me when I go to the mountains. I've added a few comment down below.

*Pack list:*

_I wear:_ Aussie *cowboy hat*
*Sunglasses* 
Wool *bra* and *panties* (if cold weather also *long wool underwear* top and bottom. If not wearing it, it's stored in my sleeping bag)
Cotton *shirt*(long sleeves) 
*Jeans*
*Belt*, with my *knife* and *multitool*
*Chaps*
*Socks*, wool
Army *boots *
*Oilskin duster*

_I pack_: Turtleneck *wool sweater* (easy accessible if not wearing it)
*Balaclava* (helmet liner)
*A spare pair of socks* ( stored inside my sleeping bag and only worn in camp and when sleeping)
*Headlamp*
*Pack scale*, small
*Tent*
*Sleeping bag *
*Inflatable mattress*
*Map*
*Compass *
*Mapcase* (all three items on my inner pocket or inside the shirt).
*Matches* (in small waterproof box)
Stormproof *lighter*
Foldable *cup* (in my pocket for easy access when I pas a creek or river)
Small *1 liter coffeepot* (for all cooking)
Small *alcohol stove*, (Zen stove) and *fuel*
*Spoon* 
*Insect repellent* (in my pocket or easy accessible)
*Sun block* (small bottle ot tube) 
*Wallet* (containing: _driving license, address and name/phone number of a close relative in case of emergency, a note of my blood type and that I’m not allergic to anything)._
Mini *first aid kit* (also containing a few *painkiller tablets* and wet tissues)
*Cell phone* (full charged, off and only for emergency calls)
Travel *toothbrush*
Travel *toothpaste*
*Duct tape/Scotch*, *2 needles* and *thread* (suitable for sewing in leather)
*Drybag* containing *3 instant meals a day* (and for 1 day longer than I plan to stay) instant *coffee*, *salt,* and a small bag of sweets, chocolate or nuts.


_For amusement_: Telescope fish rod and gear, bait, paperback book, playing cards, yatzy game, notebook, pen and camera. (I alter what I bring from time to time).

_For the horse_: *Rope halter, leadrope hobbles, spare boot, sponge* (to clean a sweaty or dirty horse) ,*portable corral* (in the mountains there’s no place to put up a highline).

This is my basic list. You’ll notice that I didn’t mention toilet paper. I don’t bring it, I use what’s available in nature, like leaves, mash or moss. (I do however bring a tiny amount of wet tissues if necessary).

I also use mash, moss or sand to clean the coffeepot and spoon, I don’t bring soap for anything at all and I can wash my hair when I get home.

I do not necessarily bring an alcohol stove and fuel either, it is allowed by law to lit a fire in the mountains in Norway when not being in a wooden area. A mountain campfire is never big either, you only have access to small twigs or branches.

I always do bring a tent and never sleep in a tarp only because of the amount of bugs in the mountains, insect repellent or not!

Water filter is not necessary in Norway, the rivers and creeks are clean and pure to drink from and there are usually so many of them that there’s no need to carry extra water in the mountains. That’s why I keep my foldable cup in my pocket so it’s easy to access when I come to a creek. But, it’s important to remember to stop and drink a lot of water. 

I use my multitool to clean the horse’s hoofs.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I've tried twice to respond, Izz, and both times Bill Gates decided to make my computer take a dump. Grrrrr. 

Let's just say it's a great list--but I'll skip the wool bra and panties and wear lycra compression shorts, instead!

Now, time to quit talking and go riding!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

SailorGriz said:


> If I actually end up going camping alone (fairly likely, actually) with just the one horse I may get a camping hammock that takes up a lot less space than a tent in the luggage. Then I shouldn't have any issues with having enough room for everything. Instead of a ThermaRest with the hammock I'll probably get a 1/8 or 1/4 inch closed cell foam pad. From what I've heard they work better with a hammock than a ThermaRest.


I converted over to hammocks this year. They pack much smaller than a tent and IMO are more comfortable than sleeping on the ground.

Some of my hammock observations: 

Some type of insulation is mandatory least you freeze your tuckus, but.. for us enlightened horse packing types, a saddle pad works great and is one less thing for the horse to carry.

Take a bug net along - I string a second line above my hammock and hang mossie net from it, seems to work fine for me. 

Take a lightweight tarp as well in case of rain, hang as above. I tried the goretex bivy sack with the hammock but it didn't work so well. Too many layers twisting in the wind so to speak.

BTW - Painted was right on the money about Outfitter Pack Station - Great folks to deal with. 

Merry Christmas!


----------

